# Missed Out On This Rare One!



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm not really happy today, I'll tell y'all why. I saw a little rare Farmette tractor for sale last night on Facebook Marketplace about 10 hours away from me in each direction, I sent the seller a message last night asking if he had the grill, engine, and pulley system. He replied, sold it. I'm so pissed off that I missed out on this one, this would have been the "cream of the crop" if you will of my tractors. Oh well, can't have em all I guess.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Been there, felt that. You get over it in time.


----------

